# Dumping N64 ROMs



## drfsupercenter (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey guys

I have a couple rare N64 cartridges that haven't been made into ROMs.  I'd like to make ROMs of them.  I know there are a few tools out there (Doctor V64, Z64, etc), but they are all insanely expensive on eBay and similar sites.

Does anyone here own such a device? I'd be happy to pay to ship the cartridges to and from you if you can make me ROM files.

I figured I'd ask here since this seems like the most logical place.  Thanks


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't have the needed device but may I ask what game\carts you have that haven't been made into a rom?


----------



## bobmcjr (Aug 10, 2013)

http://www.paulscode.com/forum/index.php?topic=810.msg7479#msg7479


----------



## FireSeel (Sep 1, 2013)

You could buy a Retrode, but it would be quite expensive just to dump 2 games.


----------



## XiTaU (Sep 1, 2013)

you should try assembergames forums they have alot of people with developer and dumping equipment on their forums and they are always interested in protos and undiscovered games.


----------



## Bonny (Sep 1, 2013)

I got a Z64, i can make roms out of your cartridges. If you take the shipping costs: No Problem then.

 If you're still interested in my Gb-Transfer-Offer, i could send it right away with you're ROM-dumps back to you. I can also upload the Rom files for you, of course.


----------

